# DSM4 Version électronique "Vous devez enregistrer vos...



## Bruno de Coninck (16 Mai 2009)

Salut!

Un de mes amis a acheté le DSM4 (Livre de psycho...)  Avec ce livre, on obtient un accès qui permet de télécharger des information complémentaires en ligne.  Cependant sur le site, il y a l'avertissement "Vous devez enregistrer vos terminaux de lecture manuellement".  J'aimerais donc savoir ce que cela signifie et quoi faire.

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Mai 2009)

Bruno de Coninck a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> Un de mes amis a acheté le DSM4 (Livre de psycho...)  Avec ce livre, on obtient un accès qui permet de télécharger des information complémentaires en ligne.  Cependant sur le site, il y a l'avertissement "Vous devez enregistrer vos terminaux de lecture manuellement".  J'aimerais donc savoir ce que cela signifie et quoi faire.
> 
> Merci à l'avance!


Et si tu l'achetais aussi 

Parce que si ton ami l'a utilisé il a du enregistrer ses terminaux de lecture non ? :mouais:


----------



## Bruno de Coninck (17 Mai 2009)

Lol!

C'est surtout que je pause surtout cette question pour lui.  Il m'a posé la question et, comme je n'ai pas sus lui répondre, je pose la question ici!


Bon, enregistrement en ligne, ça n'a rien à faire ici. On déménage !


----------

